# Moving to Rhodes Aug/Sept 2009



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi all Expats

We had a successful trip again in October and my partner Mark has got a job as a Air Conditioning engineer which sounds quite positive ! we have just booked to come back for a visit in May to look for rented accomodation to start for the first year to see how we get on, we have been looking in Massarri village as there are other English expats around the area and it is convienient to other areas, if anyone has any info of rentals around Massarri it would be greatly appreciated.
We are looking to drive over Aug/Sept time and like Spiderweb1 are looking for the best route, we thought to drive so we can bring our belongings and Marks tools as they are a must in the air conditioning trade ! and then we also have a get about for the first 6 months while we find our feet !
If anyone has any advice at all about moving to Rhodes it really would be appreciated as as your all probably aware it is quite daunting !

Thanks again Expats 
Mark and Christine x


----------



## ejwilcock (Aug 27, 2008)

markandchristine said:


> Hi all Expats
> 
> We had a successful trip again in October and my partner Mark has got a job as a Air Conditioning engineer which sounds quite positive ! we have just booked to come back for a visit in May to look for rented accomodation to start for the first year to see how we get on, we have been looking in Massarri village as there are other English expats around the area and it is convienient to other areas, if anyone has any info of rentals around Massarri it would be greatly appreciated.
> We are looking to drive over Aug/Sept time and like Spiderweb1 are looking for the best route, we thought to drive so we can bring our belongings and Marks tools as they are a must in the air conditioning trade ! and then we also have a get about for the first 6 months while we find our feet !
> ...


I have Greek friends who live 6 months of the year on Rhodes (been driving the route for 15 years) and they go through holland and down to Venice catch the little ship that is like a mini cruise liner to Patras, then onto Rhodes.I think you need to book boat well in advance esp in aug as Italy goes on holiday. I also think, but not sure that you have to label contents of boxes with what they are in Greek so get a dictionary and practise writing Greek.!!


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi John and Tricia 
We would really be interested but we are not looking to move to Rhodes until Aug this year as we are getting married in July ! hope that wouldn't cause to much of a problem. We are back to Rhodes again in May for a week so it would be a great time for us to have a look.
My partner Mark is 27 and Iam 25, Mark is a air conditioning engineer and has organised a job already in Rhodes. I'm hoping to get a job when we go back in May but will find it a bit harder because here in the UK I work with children with Behavioural difficulties but I'm quite happy to do anything for now.
Hope to hear from you soon 
Mark and Christine


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi John and Tricia
We fly out to Rhodes Sat 23rd May for 1 week so we can have a look around for accomodation and a job for me, so we could always have a drive over to Pilona to have a look around, we are still really intersted but it will be Aug maybe the beginning of Sep when we move due to the wedding and finalising things over here! I don't know of any other forums but the EUROPA - eures - jobseekers website is good, we also went on goole.gr to hunt for jobs thats how Mark found some air conditioning companies as most websites translate to English. It is the language barrier that I know I will struggle to find similar work over in Rhodes but again there are so many English relocating over there.
Hope that helps
Mark and Christine


----------



## John&Tricia (Jan 6, 2008)

*Villa for long term rental*

=markandchristine;100692]Hi John and Tricia 
We would really be interested but we are not looking to move to Rhodes until Aug this year as we are getting married in July ! hope that wouldn't cause to much of a problem. We are back to Rhodes again in May for a week so it would be a great time for us to have a look.
My partner Mark is 27 and Iam 25, Mark is a air conditioning engineer and has organised a job already in Rhodes. I'm hoping to get a job when we go back in May but will find it a bit harder because here in the UK I work with children with Behavioural difficulties but I'm quite happy to do anything for now.
Hope to hear from you soon 
Mark and Christine[/quote][/QUOTE]


----------

